# My first face/front view (WIP)



## 44071 (Sep 9, 2018)

I wasn't copying a photo but next time I am going to. I just did this out of my imagination and a few new tips I learned.


----------



## 44071 (Sep 9, 2018)

Finished my sketch.


----------



## ennuisketch (Feb 21, 2019)

Did you use shading stump?


----------



## Ocean (Oct 27, 2019)

Great for drawing from imagination


----------

